# Todd's Blowing coat..I think?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a week or so ago I was saying that Todd doesn't seem to shed...well, in the past couple of days he's been losing hair like crazy! 
I'm wondering if this is the beginning of the blowing coat stage for him? 
Hair, hair everywhere! :brick:
I gave him a bath last night and had to clean out the drain three times...UGH!! and I won't even tell you how much hair is on my clothes..lol
The difference is amazing! I hope that it passes quickly..I'm going to go crazy trying to clean up after him.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How old is he Eva? I know your siggy says 7 months...is that up to date?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva said:


> Just a week or so ago I was saying that Todd doesn't seem to shed...well, in the past couple of days he's been losing hair like crazy!
> I'm wondering if this is the beginning of the blowing coat stage for him?
> Hair, hair everywhere! :brick:
> I gave him a bath last night and had to clean out the drain three times...UGH!! and I won't even tell you how much hair is on my clothes..lol
> The difference is amazing! I hope that it passes quickly..I'm going to go crazy trying to clean up after him.


UGH! I hate the blowing coat stage! I have no idea how a short coat Havanese goes through this, so you'll have to keep us posted! I wasn't aware that he didn't shed much up to this point! Hopefully it works like a long haired Hav and it's just a brief spell and then calms down again.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pretty close, he'll be 8 months on the 12th.
I know that it's early for blowing coat but with all of the hair falling everywhere it's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

good buddy said:


> UGH! I hate the blowing coat stage! I have no idea how a short coat Havanese goes through this, so you'll have to keep us posted! I wasn't aware that he didn't shed much up to this point! Hopefully it works like a long haired Hav and it's just a brief spell and then calms down again.


I hope that he breezes though it quickly. I hadn't realized how much I liked having a non-shedding dog until he started shedding.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have noticed the same thing with Gracie...hair on me and in her brushes...she is barely 6 months...I know it is too early, so I hate to think of the blowing coat stage...LOL
Let us know how it goes...being he is a short hair, we all want to know...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> I have noticed the same thing with Gracie...hair on me and in her brushes...she is barely 6 months...I know it is too early, so I hate to think of the blowing coat stage...LOL
> Let us know how it goes...being he is a short hair, we all want to know...


I think that the "Not Knowing" is the most frustrating part for me. 
There's so little information about smooth coat Hav's out there that it's a watch and wait kind of a thing for me. 
Maybe I'll e-mail his breeder and ask her. Her daughter has a smooth coat that's several years older than Todd so she could give some insight.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, I agree with you. It's just too much for you to deal with so you can put Todd on the next plan to CA and I'll take care of him until he's through shedding......... :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Eva, I agree with you. It's just too much for you to deal with so you can put Todd on the next plan to CA and I'll take care of him until he's through shedding......... :biggrin1:


Lol...only if I can come with him! I need a vacation


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, this will be interesting for all of us, too! Let us know how it goes! At least you won't have to deal with mats, but hair all over...fun!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I e-mailed Stephanie and she said that anytime between 8-18 months is common for blowing coat so it's not that early for him to start. She said that it could be off and on for several months..oh JOY! :faint: 

BTW...I'm picking up a doggie for the rescue in about an hour  She's a boston terrier mix named Peanut...so sweet! 
I may come home with her for awhile. If I do I'll post pics


----------

